# Orlando April 26



## rili (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi everyone, I am trying to get one night in the Orlando/Disney area. Just 2 adults so a small space is fine. Thanks. Lisa


----------



## LannyPC (Apr 19, 2014)

rili said:


> I am trying to get one night in the Orlando/Disney area. Just 2 adults so a small space is fine.



For just one night and two adults, have you looked at just getting one hotel room?  You can find countless hotel rooms in the Orlando area for less than $100 per night.  Many will even include a hot breakfast in the morning.

Just a thought.


----------



## rili (Apr 19, 2014)

Actually, I couldn't find anything decent (maybe 3 star type room)for under $100, and then add tax resort fee etc the price got pretty high. I used to stay at the Downtown Disney Hilton, but now they added a  $22 "resort fee" and $15 to park. I think those resort fees are ridiculous and just a way to charge more for a room, so I sort of boycott them if I can. I am checking in to Wilderness Lodge on Sunday so I though I may as well come down for the whole weekend.
 I'll probably just wait until Sunday if I can't find anything reasonable.


----------

